# Anybody familiar with Datsun 280C (Cedric) Wagon



## Heirens (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi
I'm new to this community and a new Datsun-Fan. I have an offer, to buy a 1982 Datsun 280C Wagon in good conditions. But I am a little bit afraid for spareparts, such as breaks for example. Nissan says, that they do not sell them anymore. Has somebody any idea where to get them? Are there any other modells from Datsun with the same breaks? I am very greatful for your help!
Thank you!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks a lot like our Datsun 810 over here in the states! I wouldn't expect Nissan to still have much in the way of parts available, still. Your best bet would be to check with aftermarket part suppliers where you live.


----------

